# Lateral Retinacular Release



## amitjoshi4 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello,

Can anyone guide me on arthroscopic chondroplasty(29877) and arthroscopic lateral retinacular release(29873) if done on the same comaprtment.29873 is always done in suprapatellar compartment. What are the bundling issues and rate this procedure per CCI edits and AAOS. If there is any article,link or publication, do share.

Thank You


----------

